# How many blankets does a NORMAL person have?



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I was cleaning the linen closet today when I thought of this question, and it made me wonder.... 

There have been several times in my early married life (think 19-20 yrs old) that I was been soooooo cold in my own house --- (we ran out of wood for heat or we lost power due to storm, and I only had the few blankets that were on the bed.... etc)

So, now 20 years later, I realize I have all sorts of blankets... microfleece, microplush, wool (lots of wool ones!!), comforters, light quilts, heavy quilts... you name it, I got it for any type of "chill" you might have.... and 90% of them are all Queen or King... I refuse to buy TWIN (even tho we have 3 twin beds in our house, because I always want there to be ENOUGH blanket when you sleep!!!) I also have blankets in different stages of being made, some almost done, some not so done... along with denim for a blue jean quilt, materials for more quilts....possessing the skills to make the blankets is something else I learned so I can do it myself!

Be honest, how many blankets do you have in your closets?? (I AM NOT COUNTING ones being used on the beds!!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

texastami,

Anything handmade does NOT count! All those quilts and yarn blankets made by hand, those are heirlooms.  

If I had a lot of wool blankets I would make a braided rug with them.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not nearly enough. Maybe 4 that aren't on beds. Sleeping bags I have, blankets not so much. Not near enough flannel sheets either. We are pillow rich though.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Not in use at this time-
3 comforters
4 quilts
4 fleece blankets never been opened
2 old fashioned blankets that are falling apart
2 afghans
2 throws
numerous little kid's blankets

They are scattered throughout the house in everybody's closet.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Many!

And my children LOVE blankets. A dear friend sent me a box of goodies and before it got here she sent me an email apologizing for adding in a little crocheted lap blanket. It was homemade but not her favorite color combination. She said if I didn't like her we could just donate it. I replied and told her the only problem we would have would be which of the children would get the blanket because they would all want it! LOL. Sure enough, that's what happened. We had to have a "lottery" to see who would get the blanket. LOL.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm not gonna go count them, but....

For whatever reason, we started collecting wool blankets several years ago. I guess we have several dozen wool blankets made by Hudson Bay Company, Pendleton, and North West Fur Company. Every auction we go to, we are the high bidders for these items.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Every auction we go to, we are the high bidders for these items.


No wonder I always get outbid!! 

Oh wait...... wrong state. 

In regards to the OP, we have probably half a dozen spares and a bunch of little kid size ones. Still looking to stock up on wool blankets.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Okay, I'm not gonna go count them, but....
> 
> For whatever reason, we started collecting wool blankets several years ago. I guess we have several dozen wool blankets made by Hudson Bay Company, Pendleton, and North West Fur Company. Every auction we go to, we are the high bidders for these items.


Some people are blessed beyond measure.:nana:

I treasure my wool 1950's Pendleton Yellowstone moth eaten and shrunknfelted blanket(dont' get excited, it only has a couple stripes). It was given to my parents for a wedding gift and languished mouldering in a box because my mom didn't wanna wash it. 

But yeah, can't ever have too many blankets. And woll ones are da bomb. 

Electric blankets NO WAY tho. I dont' want my insides nuked.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm the one at the auctions bidding on the old quilts. We have lots.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

define....normal? lol ok seriously we have about 10 extras, I try to get rid of extra stuff as we are space deprived.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not have nearly enough and they all tend to be on beds. I like to snuggle with them no matter the weather.


----------



## whocares (Apr 1, 2008)

Want the truth? I have about 40 blankets and a few heirlooms too...

I have king size, queen size, twin size, trailer size made by my grandma...I have x long twin, size, I have got flannel baby blankets...And adult size I stole from a hospital one time...I have heated blankets, fur blankets, and quilts...I have my special bankie that goes with pellow...and blankets for my dolls.

I have blankets for the dogs, the dogs beds and the couches when the dogs sleep on the couches...I have blankets for the grand kids and my kids...I always have a few blanktes to spare...

Oh yes I have blankets for the car, in case we get stranded, The hot tub house, in case it's cold when I get out of the tub, and blankets for the guest house


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't tell you. Go ask a NORMAL person.

But I, who am not normal, have dozens. No wool ones though. 

Now tell me, how many *sheets* does a NORMAL person have?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Electric blankets NO WAY tho. I dont' want my insides nuked.


Dead electric blankets are very warm because they have 2 layers. Cut a small hole in the blanket near a wire & start pulling. Once all the wire is out sew up the hole & you've got a warm blanket that won't nuke you! 

We have a ton of blankets in all stages of life - or in the case of a few, near death. Real ratty-looking ones end up in the back of the car. We've also tacked them up on leaky walls & doors.

eta - I just realized that using blankets for door & wall insulation probably isn't normal!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Isn't it nice to know we aren't alone with our behaviors! Oh, well--I probably won't quailify for the NORMAL person--but I have a ton! I love quilts, hand made, good quaility machine made--even those that are the ones my granny made to be really used...in the 40's that are still going strong.... I can count 27 that are not on beds. I have a few (maybe 7-8) that don't get used--because of their age... I have fleece/mircofiber ones and the store purchased thin quilts (machine made) that we use to snuggle with on the sofa/chairs.. We have all queen size beds but I will not buy anything but a king--" for enough blanket"! And don't even get me started with sheets. I have two closets full, two dressers full and I still want more... Now, can I have a 'Normal button'?????? :nono:


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

After 22 years of marriage and starting with one blanket, I finally feel like we have enough blankets - not that I'm not still looking for more, mind you. So many years of being cold and worrying about the kids being too cold, finally warm enough. I have gotten a couple of wool blankets at garage sales recently. For some reason people don't want them and kind of look at you like why would you want that????


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

so if quilts dont count, we have a few slices of fleece that i bought the kids when they were little. other than that its all quilts made by me. even DH's blanket from before we met turned in to the filling for a quilt when it became so whole covered that you could put a foot through it.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> So we have one on each of the beds, as well as down blankets and a homemade wool afghan. Nothing is in storage but some sleeping bags. I hope to change that some time and purchase some more down blankets and some wool ones, but it will take time.
> 
> Rose


Hi Rose
You should get on the email list for Pacific Coast Feather Company. They make many different styles of down comforters, down blankets, featherbeds and pillows and all of them are wonderful. They hyper-clean all feathers & down before using them. Hyper-cleaning removes all of the dirt and dander from the feathers and this cleaning means their products are basically allergen free. 

Pacific Coast Feather Company periodically has wonderful sales and the only way you'll hear about them is via email

deb
in wi


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

On our bed, we have flannel sheets, an acrylic blanket, a wool blanket, a quilt, and a down throw. If we get really cold, I have a fleece blanket to throw over top of it all. Plus there's a rack of handmade afghans at the end of the bed.

For the 2 twins and the full bed in the spare rooms, I have a wool blanket and an acrylic blanket for each. But we also have heaters to use in those rooms.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

When we were kids in Minnesota if we didn't have enough blankets we piled clothes and jackets on top of the bed to keep warm.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Many here also. For a stint there I was buying Quilts off Ebay. When I get too many in the House,the extras go in the 5th wheel,Company needs many Blankets too. I have made 4 on my 7' Triangle loom out of handspun, 1 of which was for my MIL. 2 triangles woven together make a blanket. One day I'll get around to making a special blanket loom for Big blankies. Don't know about elsewhere but around here those Beautiful Hudson bay ect. blankets are hard to find, and Very expensive.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have blankets LOTS of them, but some days dont seem like enough. THis year is the first year I wont be making my girls a blankee... they have SOOOOO many we had to make them( cuz they wanted them on bed at all times) put some up! LOVE LOVE LOVE them SPACE bags, take up MUCH MUCH MUCH less space!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If I can't count hand-made, then I guess we have 2.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Do I count all the throws in the living room? Good night! If I dont' have to count the ones I made or were hand made for me I have two in the upstairs LR and two in the basement. My other blankets not on beds and not handmade are the woven cotton "thermal" blankets. I think I have 5 spares for those.

Everybody talking about wool blankets makes me itch. The only wool blankets I have ever seen were the old Army blankets we had. I hated those things but it was so cold in most houses we lived in as a kid I had to use a couple. As a result I avoid all things wool like the plague. 

All of my kids have at least two blankets in their rooms that I made (beyond their quilts and bedspreads). 

My husband's family went to a homemade gift exchange. We draw names. My oldes son said, "No blankets, please. I have enough to buy New York from the Indians again."


----------



## mtncgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright, 

5 Comforters
4 Quilts
7 Thermals
3 Fleecy
7 Throws

I live in the south, people. It doesn't really get too cold. I'm a linen addict though. Don't get me started on sheets. LOL


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

_"The only wool blankets I have ever seen were the old Army blankets we had. I hated those things "_

I have several that I have collected over the years, I love them, they are very warm. We kept the ships birthing very cold, so I had a couple of the wool blankets on my rack. 

We have dozens of blankets around the house. All the kids have "extras" in the rooms. We have half a dozen in the living room with in reach of the couch. countless numbers in the closets, I keep the house cool in the winter, to save on the energy cost, wrapping up in a blanket is warm and cheaper then burning the gas.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

_"I'm a linen addict though"_

My wife is addicted to yarn, so we have several boxes of yarn, and lots of hand knitted/crochet blankets. She has the girls started on knitting so I guess I will need to up the yarn budget!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not about to count. I'm the type of person that keeps several blankets in the car and truck, so you can only imagine what's kept in the house. I do have enough that I rotate them between seasons. The quilts and cottons are for warmer weather and the downs and fleece are for cooler weather and the wools are for frigid weather. Any chair in the house has a comfie blankie close by.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

If I knew any normal people, I could check it out for you! We only need blankets for a few short months here....then find ourselves squabbling over favorite ones. I got addicted to down comforters while in Europe....super soft and warm and light as a marshmallow (I'm allergic to feathers, so my comforter is hypoallergenic stuff). Making the bed is as easy as tossing it up and letting it float down like a parachute.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have about about 11 or 12 serapes, 10 or so of the small mexican blankets, I use the serape over the windows as a window treatment, they hang over 1 x 2 that are supported by cast iron coat hooks. Some thrown over backs of couches or chairs, some as cushions, about the only source of color in this brown leather dominated house, thrown in the car or trucks, or whatever, ....4 old quilts, and a couple of those cheap wal mart jobs that the dog loves to lie on on the floor.

Ed


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

_"I use the serape over the windows as a window treatment"_

I read this incorectly, I visioned a wrinkly dog hanging from the curtain rods.  I need to read slower.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We have 2 wool blankets.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't count and don't want to count! LOL I'm a linen addict, too. Love quilts, blankets, comforters, throws, even old cotton sheets from my grandmother and embrodiered pillow cases done by my Mom.

Old blankets never get thrown away. They become batting for quilt tops. They become the middle of the a potholder sandwich. Folded, so the center worn part is hidden in the middle, and the edges blanket stitched, they become dog beds. We cover windows when the power goes out and we don't have heat. They become places to sit and eat in the backyard, when we have a big family get-together cookout. 

Blanket and quilt storage tip. Put the extra ones between the mattress and box springs. Then, put a bed skirt over them. The bed skirt make it easy to make up the bed and hide all those extra blankets. Keeps them flat so creases don't get worn in old quilts nor the stress that can break those old threads. Keeps them clean and dust free. Maybe one a year take them out to air out. Either in the dryer on air cycle or outdoors on the line. 

Lee


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I have at least 4 quilts that were gifts to me, and each of my children (4) has at least two that were gifts to them. . . and then there's the denim quilts that I made everyone a few years ago. And then there's the blankets I crocheted for each of our beds, and the afghans for the couches, and the fleece throw I take to spring and fall sporting events, and . . .

I keep at least one blanket and one quilt on the bed all the time. Yes, even in summer, it just gets changed to a lighter weight blanket and quilt! This is in addition to a sheet. When it's real cold I will have a sheet (preferrably flannel), two or three blankets, and the heavy denim quilt on my bed.

Not to mention the 'extras' that are kept in the linen closet in case one of the kids throws up in the night and needs new bedding (holdouts from back in the days of having young kids/bedwetters). Oh, and the ones I tack over the west facing windows on really windy winter days (most of our wind comes from the west, which happens to be mostly open field for about a mile).

Then there's the old, wornout blankets (most of which came from the store vs handmade, hmmm) that I have tucked away to use as dog blankets, or to cover the chick brooder during a cold snap, or to cover my garden plants late in the season.

Just a rough estimate I'd have to say I have at least 60 blankets around here.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We're weird. My husband and I don't like blankets. We have one down comforter on our bed. The spare bed has one thin blanket and a comforter and our son's bed has a fleece comforter that I made for him. We have two other comforters that we use when we go camping. That is it.

We don't use top sheets either. We all hate them!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Only have a double bed and a twin, so don't need many, but I counted 1 comforter, 2 thermals, and 2 throws. Tonight I'll put the throws on top of the comforter. Throw in one little warm dust-mop dog & we'll be toasty. ( It might snow here tonight!)


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We have 5 beds now, 2 for guests, and several extra blankets to pull out if it gets cooler. However each winter when we want a feather bed on every bed (that is, I want them all to have one when they complain the heat needs to go up at night) I still don't have enough if we have a guest here.

BTW DH and I handle our different heat needs with twin feather beds on a CK waterbed. He usually sleeps on top his unless it's really cold, I am under mine unless it's really warm.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, we are not "normal" either. We have 5 family members but at any given point there is no telling how many people might be sleeping here (family, friends, neighbors with power out, other people's kids, renters, Cabin guests, etc.) and so we have lots and lots of blankets. Quilts, comforters and crocheted blankets too. I am the oldest of 7 and so when anyone comes to visit, they bring "stuff" and leave it. We have blankets and so forth from as far back as 1973 (Thank you Aunt Mickie) (it is a cotton red plaid American Indian pattern) and as ugly-as-can-be (I won't say who left these jewels here) (two rust orange poly blankets) and from both sides of the family.

If I did guess I would say all-told (Cabin, Cottage and house) we have at least 40 not on a bed tonight. That sounds like way too many but next weekend, when more people are here, most will be in use. 

I love blankets, quilts and etc. All of ours has a story and all are put to good use.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I have no idea how many blankets we have. 

On our bed we have a top sheet (flannel), a comforter and two blankets. We have the 2nd coldest room in the house (1st coldest is the uninsulated mudroom) 

DD has a comforter and 2 blankets. 

DS has a comforter, 2 blankets and an afghan which was handmade by Gramma. 

The linen closet has a shelf of extra blankets. 

Under our king sized bed I have 4 extra large space saver bags full of blankets, quilts and afghans. I still have the first one I crocheted over 30 years ago. I am not going to unseal those bags and count. 

Lets just say "many" and call it a day.


----------

